# Store Prices



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

This afternoon I was at a store in West Bloomfield that was selling yellows at $60 a pound. They looked farmed, but I wasn't sure as the packaging didn't give much info and I was there on other business.

Two years ago I bought 6 pounds for a catered event from a place in Oregon. Chanterelles , ****ake, Oysters, and a couple other varieties were included in the deal, so I got a package deal. I recall the Morels came to about $35-40 or so. Everything was overnight via air so I made sure I took the delivery personally.

Has anyone else seen Morels for sale this year? What were they going for?


----------



## cdavid202 (Jan 29, 2011)

Haven't seen them yet this year but last year a place by that sells them fresh from whomever around me finds them and sells them to the market was selling them for $58 a pound... wet

C

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Jesus H...but man are they worth every penny!


----------



## aimus1 (Feb 28, 2011)

Fair price roadside is $30.00 per pound.


----------



## WALLEYE_1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Where?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

aimus1 said:


> Fair price roadside is $30.00 per pound.


would be nice but they haven't been under forty in a few years around mesick


----------



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

Was in Mesick during morel fest guy from Indiana had 150 lbs of yellows selling for $60 a pound!! And another local selling for same price


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## aimus1 (Feb 28, 2011)

$60 a pound and you're ripping people off. Especially during a season where the whites are going off like this one. Boyne area average is $30.
My shroomin buddies and I have never charged more than that. I consider 10lbs. of whites a good day....not a good season. I stopped counting my mushrooms by the units when I was about 15 years old. Granted, we collectively have some really good spots that produce quantity fairly consistantly. But we've also collectivley covered more acres of woods over our shroomin careers than anyone else I know which has led to the location of many honey holes and jack pots. And yes....I know a lot of shroomers that cover a lot of acreage. The people charging $60 a pound are most likely people from downstate or out of state looking to finance their shrooming travels by selling what they've found in our local forests. This is the contribution they make to our northern economies while here. Rape the resource, act like jerks and like it's they that our livlihoods depend on while they're here. and take the money back home. 
Ethical purchase? Your decision.

Welcome to Northern Michigan. Leave your trash in Ohio.


----------



## Benzie Rover (Mar 17, 2008)

aimus1 said:


> $60 a pound and you're ripping people off. Especially during a season where the whites are going off like this one. Boyne area average is $30.
> My shroomin buddies and I have never charged more than that. I consider 10lbs. of whites a good day....not a good season. I stopped counting my mushrooms by the units when I was about 15 years old. Granted, we collectively have some really good spots that produce quantity fairly consistantly. But we've also collectivley covered more acres of woods over our shroomin careers than anyone else I know which has led to the location of many honey holes and jack pots. And yes....I know a lot of shroomers that cover a lot of acreage. The people charging $60 a pound are most likely people from downstate or out of state looking to finance their shrooming travels by selling what they've found in our local forests. This is the contribution they make to our northern economies while here. Rape the resource, act like jerks and like it's they that our livlihoods depend on while they're here. and take the money back home.
> Ethical purchase? Your decision.
> 
> Welcome to Northern Michigan. Leave your trash in Ohio.


Yep, exactly. Could not say it better myself. Add Indiana to the list too.


----------



## aimus1 (Feb 28, 2011)

About 20 lbs in 3 hours this afternoon. At $60 per pound...Thats $1200.00 and $400 an hour. Ridiculous? 
At $30 per pound.... That's still $200 an hour. 
Granted... not every day do you haul 20 lbs in 3 hours. 
We do sell some but not nearly as many as we eat, dry, or give to friends and family members. We sell enough to put a little gas in the truck or to take the women folk out for dinner. My wife loves to hunt them but is extremely allergic to all mushrooms. So I figure she too deserves a good meal for her efforts. 
All found downstate. :coolgleam


----------



## aimus1 (Feb 28, 2011)

Capt.STU said:


> Was in Mesick during morel fest guy from Indiana had 150 lbs of yellows selling for $60 a pound!! And another local selling for same price
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


He was in Boyne too. Not locally picked and quite possibly/most likely farmed. These guys follow the festivals around.


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

glad you sell them at a reasonable pri ce nice guy you are.i;ll have to look you up sometime to get some lol


----------



## baldwinbucks (Oct 8, 2009)

M37 Meat shack in bitely had em for 25.00 a pound the other day


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Check out the Classifieds section on morels.com Lots of them for sale.


----------



## aimus1 (Feb 28, 2011)

steve myers said:


> glad you sell them at a reasonable pri ce nice guy you are.i;ll have to look you up sometime to get some lol


Cant find your own? Do you buy fish and venison too? 
You wouldn't happen to be one of those guys sellin shrooms for $60 per pound?


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

YPSIFLY said:


> This afternoon I was at a store in West Bloomfield that was selling yellows at $60 a pound.
> 
> Has anyone else seen Morels for sale this year? What were they going for?


 Was it Papa Joe's that had them for $60? They were that price before the season even started up here - they did look fresh though (unlike some other years).

There is a vendor at the Eastern Market that carries morels but I don't know how much he was charging. I want to say in past years it's been around $30/lb there.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

There are a couple markets in SW michigan that have them at $35-$40 per pound right now. I have bought from them a little over the years. $60 seems out of hand...


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

December 2005 

Product Reviews / Main Nibbles / Fish, Seafood & Caviar 

Caviar Prices

If You Have To Ask You Can Still Afford It (Just Not Every Day)

Jump down to price list 



Note: As of October 1, 2005 the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service put Caspian sturgeon on the Endangered Species list and banned the import of Caspian Sea caviars. However, for educational purposes, we have left all information intact.

Even assuming equal qualitya big assumptionbuying caviar is an apples and oranges proposition. You have to have do a lot of math just to compare the costs from retailer to retailer. 

Retailers pack different sizes: some sell 1, 3.5 and 6.5 ounce containers; others offer only 2, 5 and 7 ounce sizes. Some sell in grams.

Names vary based on geographySiberian Osetra, Iranian Osetra, California Estate Osetra, Select California Osetrabut what do they mean in terms of quality? And whats Asetra? Is it a variable spelling, or a different product altogether? 

Go to Petrossians website, and buying Beluga seems as complex (and costly) as buying diamonds. Theres Royal Beluga Caviar for $3,420, Tsar Imperial Beluga Caviar for $3,150, and Imperial Reserve Persicus Caviarnot even called Beluga anywhere in the description, as if those who can pony up the $3,420 are endowed with the knowledge. All of these names, by the way, are Petrossians proprietary names for different grades of Beluga caviar, i.e., marketing, and all prices given for 17-3/4 ounces, or 500 grams.

But even at slightly lesser levels of luxury, one longs for an impartial caviar advisor to say: This is what to do! Or else, one longs to have enough money not to worry about whether one spends an extra $1,000 this way or that. (For those feeling faintread on, there are lovely non-sturgeon caviars that dont require skipping a mortgage payment.)

Yes, if only it were apples and oranges, it wouldnt make much difference; but when the product can cost more than $3,000 a pound, some people might like to do due diligence. Unfortunately, as with mattresses, the industry makes it difficult rather than easy, for consumers to compare the facts.

So, a few words of wisdom:
Buy from merchants with excellent reputationsask friends who enjoy caviar where they buy it from, or ask restaurateurs and catererstheyll know good sources.
Question bargains from companies you dont know, especially those with no bricks and mortar presence. What is your redress if theres a problem? Fine companies sell online as well as not-so-fine ones. We saw an excellent price on a website that claimed a midtown address in our city, New York. We e-mailed to ask if we could pick up the caviar in person. We got a one-word e-mail back: No. They could have been a bit more customer-friendly and said, Sorry, the caviar isnt hereit is shipped directly from our warehouse in Maine. So we decided not to spend several hundred dollars with them. If you want to test the waters, buy a tiny amount. 
Seek others who can guide you. 
Read articles by expertstheres a lot online, including on the websites of specialty caviar merchants.
Become a studentrestaurants with caviar sampler plates are a great place to start. 
 Dont fret if you pay morethink of caviar as a pursuit where you pay for the pleasure, not the bargain.

Price Comparisons 

Caviar prices vary widely based on quality, season (prices go up during Christmas season due to supply and demand), and individual merchant margins. Products that sound the same can vary, e.g., different species of salmon or American sturgeon caviar. As with most foods, there is no rating scale to compare caviar from one emporium to another. 

American Sturgeon Caviar: Hackleback 
$54/4 oz - $108/8 oz - $216/16 oz * 



*Price and photo from FineCaviar.com
american sturgeon caviar hackleback 
American Sturgeon Caviar: Lake 
$12/1 oz - $48/4 oz - $94/8oz

Would you prefer caviar?

Farmed in the Midwest. Price and photo from 911Caviar.com. 
Lake Sturgeon 
American Sturgeon Caviar: Wild Atlantic 
N/A
atlantic sturgeon 
American Sturgeon Caviar: White 
$62/1 oz - $124/2 oz - $248/4 oz - $496/8 oz 



Farmed in the Pacific Northwest. Price from Markys


----------

